# Come on! Show your beauty off!



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

What'd your prettiest/most prized mouse? I'll start with Start, lol.

Start with part of her second litter:








Start's second litter:








Just Start with her nice healthy coat back:









I'd be more than happy to see your best mouse/mice.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Really, no one? Some of my old forums loved to share photos.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice mouse.

shower's are hadly going to show of their show/best winning mice as that'll let the competition know what they are up against.

I'll post photos of my show/best mice in a few days, purely cus I have not long had them, and they didn't get bred by me and thus wont be showing. (their bubs/decendents sure will though :lol: )

Ill post a few of my nice hobby line as well.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Start is very pretty! I'll have to take some pics of my current "best" kittens too. I ran out of time yesterday and didn't get to do a photo shoot.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a black buck I currently own, possibly the most beautiful chap in the world of mice:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ooo, SarahY that mouse is looovely! SO dark. I wish my selfs from my varies would pop out that perfect haha, though I sometimes think the pale feet are cute 
Here is one of my favourite girls, not bred by me, which will hopefully give me some very pretty babies in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow... Love the black.

Sorry didn't know about the show thing, makes sense. Thanks for letting me know morning-star.

Maddeh, what color is that? It's not regular recessive pied is it? I had a mouse that looked sort of like that once, I had
to cull her because of behavior problems.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

She's a black variegated


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahY said:


> This is a black buck I currently own, possibly the most beautiful chap in the world of mice:


Now that's what I call a black! LUSH! :love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the blue, tikmio. Or should I say blues... :mrgreen: ...they give me the blues; why don't you give me the blues? I'll be right over.... :arrow: ...errr...where did you say you live?

I'll have something to show you after mousework tonight.

Nice color saturation in the tail, feet and ears on the black...  .... like Sarah didn't already know that!!

That variegated is interesting.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks moustress.
I'm also going to try and work with pied or broken blues.


----------

